# Bassist Wanted



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

Hey, do you have a great day job, but would love to gig with a bunch of easy going guys every couple weeks?

We are looking for a bass player who wants to have some fun playing A-Z classic rock from the 70's up to today's soon to be classics.

We have been gigging consistently for the last 5 years and average 2 gigs per month. This is not about big money so if beer and wings along with a little pocket change motivates you, give us a shout! Our ages range from 40-45 years old but we don't care what your age is as long as you can play along and enjoy bands like to AC/DC, Van Halen, Red Hot Chilli Peppers, Steeley Dan, Pink Floyd or ZZ Top, just to name a few.

We are based and have a practice facility in Streetsville, Mississauga.

Back up singing is a must so if you have the lungs, go for it, and lets get together for an audition! You must have your own transportation and be willing to practice 1-2 times a month

Check us out at Syxmyth


----------

